# Stubby Lance



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Weekend job - put together the parts I got to make a Stubby Lance -










Great For Wheels and Wheel arches










Can change the patterns as well










:thumb: :detailer:


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

is this for a kranzle? ive been looking into this recently but have yet to find anything indepth in terms of performance or quality.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep I have it on a Kranzle ( quick release system think its a nilfisk /kew)


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Looks great! Do you have further info on the gun annd parts? This would be so handy for me in terms of space currently.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Have been looking at this myself:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jinkang-Pressure-Washer-Power-Nozzles/dp/B06XV12W8K looks like it might do the trick?

That should actually fit straight onto the end of the stock Kranzle hose, being M22. The nozzle sizes might need to be different though really, depending if it's a 7 or 10 litres per minute machine (or even more?!) For the K7 you're after something as close to the 028 nozzle (as per the standard lance) as possible. I'm not actually 100% sure what that 028 number means though, is it an area, a diameter of a circular hole, or what...

@Whizzer, which Kranzle do you have? Any links to suppliers (if you can share without treading on site sponsor toes?) appreciated...


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Really like the look of this Bill, do you have a list of the parts?


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Maxi Milan ask the same earlier.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=399673

The lance in question is on EBay also. Adaptors are needed for certain pressure washers unless you've upgraded the hose and connectors. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Pm sent chaps


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks Whizzer - just checking, what model Kranzle do you have?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

steelghost said:


> Thanks Whizzer - just checking, what model Kranzle do you have?


K 2000-series ( think its K 2160 TST)


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

Just ordered one. I hope it works well with my K7 but worth a shot at £21.50.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

https://www.flowjet.co.uk/images/PDF_downloads/JET-SIZES-FOR-PRESSURE-WASHER-PUMPS-page-001.pdf seems useful - unfortunately the Chinese eBay vendors don't advise the nozzle sizes. nickyd - do let me know how you get on with the Amazon item as I have a K7 as well.

Whizzer's PW is an 11 litres per minute, 140 bar monster so unless he's backing the pressure off on the pump, nozzles that work well for his machine will be too big for smaller machines like the K7 and the usual C120s and K4s, and will give a relatively weaker jet.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

steelghost said:


> https://www.flowjet.co.uk/images/PDF_downloads/JET-SIZES-FOR-PRESSURE-WASHER-PUMPS-page-001.pdf seems useful - unfortunately the Chinese eBay vendors don't advise the nozzle sizes. nickyd - do let me know how you get on with the Amazon item as I have a K7 as well.
> 
> Whizzer's PW is an 11 litres per minute, 140 bar monster so unless he's backing the pressure off on the pump, nozzles that work well for his machine will be too big for smaller machines like the K7 and the usual C120s and K4s, and will give a relatively weaker jet.


It is backed off ;-) pumps out around 100bar


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Am i right in think i need to use this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Karch...d=152711862481&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

With my karcher K4 if i want to go stubby lance


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

bigbruiser said:


> Am i right in think i need to use this
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Karch...d=152711862481&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> 
> With my karcher K4 if i want to go stubby lance


I don't think so. Think it's for the K2 that has the screw on type hose. Your k4 should have this attached to it already. Let's you quick release the karcher hose from the pressure washer body. I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Peter77 said:


> I don't think so. Think it's for the K2 that has the screw on type hose. Your k4 should have this attached to it already. Let's you quick release the karcher hose from the pressure washer body. I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my K4 hose has two probes style ends i assumed the m22 thread of the adaptor into the subby gun then pop the prob end into the adaptor ?


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I think this is what's needed. Think this needs to go on the end of your hose, then it can screw onto a stubby lance gun.









I think anyway. I'm also looking to do this and have been hunting for ages. This seems like one if way of doing it. 
The other way seems more expensive, getting an adapter that fits into the pressure washer body and changing the hose to the m22 style. Please if I'm wrong correct me as it's doing my nut in looking lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Miss-understanding  

i was thinking of using the adaptor (usually screws into washer body) to screw onto the thread of the stubby gun as they are the same M22 fit. The just pop the end of the hose in the adaptor which is on the stubby gun in theory only cost £10 to convert


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Holy smokes. I've been searching for a work around for ages now. It's as easy as that. Cheers buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

nickyd said:


> Just ordered one. I hope it works well with my K7 but worth a shot at £21.50.


Has this arrived? Would be interested to know your experiences when it does :thumb:


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

a short extension lance is the way to go i think for car detailing


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Bump-
I have a comet pressure washer which already has a quick release lance, what would I need to order for a stubby lance as well? I just need the end to fit into my current quick release lance I am thinking


----------

